

The End Of The American Entrepreneur? - bpolania
http://dish.andrewsullivan.com/2014/05/07/the-end-of-the-american-entrepreneur/

======
api
This mirrors almost exactly the collapse in the buying power of real American
wages and the growth of consumer debt. How can people be entrepreneurial if
they are perpetual revolving debt slaves in a national "company store" model
economy?

